# Questions on local HD channels versus what DirecTV provides



## TigerDave (Jan 13, 2003)

I just sent this e-mail to DirecTV, but I'm pretty sure that I'd get a much quicker reponse from you all:

_I was originally slated to receive the HR20-700 HD DVR and a 5-LNB dish so I could receive and record local HD programming (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX). But since that DVR is not yet available, DirecTV came out to my house last weekend to replace my dual LNB dish with a triple LNB and then installed a new HR10-250 Tivo.

With the HR10-250 Tivo I can now watch and record HD programming (channels 70-89). I still receive my non-HD local Los Angeles channels (KCBS 2, KNBC 4, KABC7, FOX/KTTV 11). But I now also have HD versions of those channels (KCBS HD 81, KNBC HD 83, KABC HD 87, and FOX/KTTV HD 89).

My question is, if I already receive my local Los Angeles channels in HD, why would I ever need to get a 5-LNB dish and a receiver that handles MPEG-4? The only advantage I can see with a 5-LNB dish is getting WB (KTLA ch.5) and UPN (KCOP ch.13) in HD, if they support it.

On your site, I see that it says "In some markets, a five LNB Dish and H20 model DIRECTV HD Receiver are needed to receive HD local networks delivered by DIRECTV." I'm assuming that I'm not in one of those markets since I now receive my local channels in HD (channels 81-89). Therefore, there's no need for me to ever upgrade to a 5-LNB dish and HR20-700 HD DVR. Correct? Any info you can provide to help clarify would be most appreciated._


----------



## jautor (Jul 1, 2001)

Ever is a long time, but you should probably expect DirecTV to turn off the current (MPEG-2 based) LA HD channels, and leave only the MPEG-4 feeds at some point in the future. And when that happens, you'll need the HR20-700 (and the 5-LNB dish) or continue to use your TiVo if you can get the locals from OTA (which will always be the best quality, if you're able to obtain the signal). 

There's lots of speculation as to when that changeover will happen for the west coast feeds (meaning the Los Angeles HD locals). I don't think anyone outside of D* knows when they'll actually do that...

Jeff


----------



## TigerDave (Jan 13, 2003)

Good to know. You answered my question.

I appreciate the info!


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

DTV is motivated to never install another STB or dish that is not capable of receiving the Ka/MPEG-4 signals, whether you in particular will ever need them or not, because they want to eventually sunset the current system, and they also want to be able to sell MPEG-4 channels to current customers. Both of those things become increasingly difficult if they keep installing older-tech equipment. So they are just trying to get you and everyone else to go along with their plan, whether it actually benefits you or not.


----------



## TigerDave (Jan 13, 2003)

I must say though, that their business plan does make sense. Phasing out the old STB's, Tivos, and dishes should help simplify things.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Then maybe their CSRs can all be on the same page. But, this will be a long time in the future. Afterall, the Ultimate TV box is still in use.


----------



## TigerDave (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's what DirecTV had to say:

_Thanks for asking about HD programming. I know that HD programming is important to you and DIRECTV is committed to offering the best possible HD experience to you. In recent months, we have launched the first two of four satellites that will allow us to greatly expand our HD local channel offerings.

The two new satellites have allowed us to begin offering HD local channels in several cities, with many more to come later this year. Because our satellite capacity is still limited, we intend to focus on getting HD feeds of ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC up in as many cities as possible. Next year, when the other two satellites become available, we will be able to begin providing even more channels (including CW, where available) in existing HD local markets, as well as adding new HD markets and more national HD programming.

Eventually, we will be converting our MPEG-2 programming to the new MPEG-4 transmission standard (5LNB Dish and compatible receiver will be required). As we get closer to converting channels, we will notify customers who may lose DIRECTV HD programming to contact us to schedule an upgrade. We hope to begin converting some channels this summer, but do not yet have a definite timeline. Until then, your current DIRECTV HD equipment will continue to deliver the great DIRECTV HD programming you receive today.

Also, I have great news  we recently expanded our HD coverage to include:

MLB  Los Angeles Dodgers in HD by FSN Prime Ticket on channel 96 or 97 and
MLB  Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim,
NBA  Los Angeles Lakers,
NHL  Los Angeles Kings, games broadcast in HD by FSN West on channel 96 or 97. For details, check your on screen program guide.

If you have HD equipment and an RSN is included in your programming package you should be able to see games in HD. If you are not getting your RSNs games in HD, you may need to upgrade your equipment to the 5LNB and compatible receiver in order to see them, please call us at (800) 531-5000 and select the option for technical assistance. A representative will be happy to help you get the equipment you need.

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to directv.com/hd for the latest news about HD programming on DIRECTV.

Sincerely,

DIRECTV Customer Service_


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> ...But, this will be a long time in the future. Afterall, the Ultimate TV box is still in use.


Correct (DISH is still trying to convert all of the old single-dish DISH300 customers, 7 years later). And I still have an original 1998 14-hr Tivo at work. But futuring all new upstalls or upgrades still makes perfect business sense, as TDave says. Unfortunately, there are installers still carrying new Phase 3 dishes on their trucks. And curiously enough, they are still leasing "free" HR10s instead of bulldozing them like the electric cars and the Apple Lisa computers.


----------



## MichaelLAX (Jul 24, 2003)

I called DirecTV late Sunday night, and they are providing me the new HR20-700 for $399.99 (less a "A-customer" discount of $100.00) in about 10 days. An installer will come out with the unit and upgrade my dish for 5 LNB (and hopefully re-install the off-the-air antenna) and wire a new room where I can use the older HR10-250. They also told me that it is currently available retail only through BestBuy online.

Being in Los Angeles, I originally did not think I needed the MPEG4 equipment, but the DirecTV email you posted answered why I could not receive Dodger/Angel games in HD on Fox Sports West & Prime Ticket (HD channels 96 or 97), and presumably new HD offerings here in LA will require the MPEG4 equipment as well. So I decided to make the plunge now, and enjoy the rest of the baseball season (especially since the "free-TV" offerings on Channels 9 & 13 are NOT HD; and the Saturday afternoon FOX airings are sometimes ED instead of HD).


----------

